# Is it Just me?



## Uncle Bob (Aug 7, 2007)

Am I the only one? The pages seem to be loading in S-L-O-W- M-O-T-I-O-N!!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry, Uncle Bob.  Not here.  Maybe you haven't had enough bourbon.  Or...maybe you've had too much.  Your call.  I vote for more.  Things are whizzing along quite nicely here.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 7, 2007)

My computer has just been updated and sped up and this site is moderatly slow in changing screens. It has been since I became a member..
Do not get me wrong I am not Kevtching just stating whats coming through my end.


----------



## sattie (Aug 7, 2007)

It's not too bad on this end UB... but I vote for more spirits in any matter!!!  LOL!  Have a good evening Sir!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 8, 2007)

slow... yes... very.


----------



## keltin (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been having slow page loads myself (for a day or two now) even though I have Cable Modem. Could be the distance between the new server and the backbone that splits to the southern area....again, we get southern vs northern! ?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 8, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Sorry, Uncle Bob. Not here. Maybe you haven't had enough bourbon. Or...maybe you've had too much. Your call. I vote for more. Things are whizzing along quite nicely here.


 
hmmm, i'd imagine if you've had too much, things might be whizzing along quite nicely as well...

no problem here (until buck and k.t.e. get ahold of me  ) either, bob.


----------



## Dove (Aug 8, 2007)

*Slow as Mo--Lasses Uncle Bob
 *


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I am certainly glad it's not just me! Didn't think it was the bourbon or the lack thereof. (Maybe cheap Vodka ) The page seems to load, but the page contents take forever!! Mo- Lasses is a good description Miss Dove


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 8, 2007)

Andy R may have a couple of his forums hooked up to our server for a couple days.  It was VERY slow a couple says ago for me but now seems to be better.

Run Ad-Aware program - I had some things tracking me - once I removed them things were faster.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 8, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Andy R may have a couple of his forums hooked up to our server for a couple days. It was VERY slow a couple says ago for me but now seems to be better.




He musta plugged them back up


----------



## ironchef (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, it's been loading slow for me too. And I have road runner and a fast computer with over 1 GB of ram. Heck, myspace loads faster and that's with people putting all kinds of crap on their pages.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 8, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's been loading slow for me too. And I have road runner and a fast computer with over 1 GB of ram. Heck, myspace loads faster and that's with people putting all kinds of crap on their pages.


 
Yep!! And it's getting worse!


----------



## licia (Aug 8, 2007)

Slow here too.  I did a couple of things to my computer thinking that may be the problem - didn't help.


----------



## Elf (Aug 12, 2007)

You aren't the only one, this site reminds me of the turtle commercial and dial up.  It has been slow from the beginning, if I didn't really enjoy this site I would have been gone long age.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 12, 2007)

Elf said:
			
		

> You aren't the only one, this site reminds me of the turtle commercial and dial up.  It has been slow from the beginning, if I didn't really enjoy this site I would have been gone long age.



This site is constantly going through changes and there are a lot of sites associated with this one as far as the server is concerned.  It doesn't seem to be running too slow right now.  We're glad you are sticking with us Elf.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> This site is constantly going through changes


 
why are there so many changes?


----------



## GB (Aug 13, 2007)

Nothing remains the same Bucky. Sites get added to the server load. Software gets updated. Hardware fails and needs to be replaced.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 14, 2007)

the song does... 

i was just curious. so, it's not necessarily this site, but the overall bidness of the owner's sites that causes change, as well as the aforementioned failures. correcto?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow! My computer must need and Oil change or a tune-up, or both
It's taking sometimes 2 minutes for a page and it's contentss to load.


----------



## GB (Aug 14, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> the song does...
> 
> i was just curious. so, it's not necessarily this site, but the overall bidness of the owner's sites that causes change, as well as the aforementioned failures. correcto?


Those are just a few of the possible reasons. That is not to say those are the only reasons.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 14, 2007)

darn, i shouldn't have asked. now _my_ pages are loading really slowly.  

hey, that's not funny, gb.


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 14, 2007)

Mine seems to take forever when I try to reply to a thread .  Sometimes I dbl. click to make it go faster (it helps) then I get the message (I must wait between post) lol.


----------



## GB (Aug 14, 2007)

Everyone who is having this problem should click on the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of the screen and submit a ticket. This way Andy will get the reports and be able to have someone look into it to see if it is something on our side or not.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 14, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> Everyone who is having this problem should click on the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of the screen and submit a ticket. This way Andy will get the reports and be able to have someone look into it to see if it is something on our side or not.


----------

